# New to forum Help needed please



## calvin89jeep (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello everyone just joined this forum tonight and glad I found it. Can someone please help me out? Before my question here is what I know so far, pure nothing, I mean absolutely nothing. I have a 89 Cherokee and my question is can anyone please tell me what all I need to install a snow blade on the front. Please keep in mind Im disabled can walk a little but not much and a very low income. It doesn't matter how I can fit a plow on the front because the vehicle will never be licensed just need it here to remove snow from a 800 foot driveway. Any help will definately be appreciated.
calvin


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow, that's a tough call! 

Ask around to see who has an older used plow assembly that will go on that Cherokee. Or stop into a Lowe's and check out the SnowBear (but you do have to get out to switch the blade angle). Fisher makes a lovely unit called Homesteader, but it carries a pretty hefty priice tag if you are only plowing your own driveway.

Once you do find something, and get it bolted or fabricated on, you should be happy with the results.

Another option is to simply put out your address and see if a plower in the area would come and plow it for you, that way you can simply watch out your window, and that may be the cheapest oprion in the long run.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

You'd also be able to find something used that could work -- ebay or other online listings. For just your driveway, something a couple years old would last many many years with such light use. Heck, many of us have used lighter plows (residential grade) commercially for years and not had problems. Fisher is a good brand, though pricy as mentioned (that's why I'd advocate used). Good luck!!


~Kevin


----------



## calvin89jeep (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Kevin and Dan for your thoughts on this, I have a used blade but its off a garden tractor its only 5 foot wide and I was thinking about using it. Do you think that would be ok for just what I need it for? I was going to get someone local to build me what ever it takes to mount it on the front. I know I said Im disabled and I am but this is something I have wanted to do all my life and its fun for us big kids playing in the snow. I tried paying someone to plow my drive for me but he charges me $300.00 each time and that is a lot of money for me. Thats why since I do have the Cherokee and a small blade I want to have a little fun with it before I cant get around at all. Hope you all can understand. Thanks again fellows if I can get something done on this I will let you all know. Have a great day.
Calvin


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

Do you have a garden tractor to go with the blade? Maybe you should stick with a snowblower or blade for a garden tractor if that is the case.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

$300?? Holy crap! I have a 700 foot gravel driveway that I'm only getting $40 for. Wait a minute, is it $300 for the whole season?
My advice is to scour Craigslist and any other classifieds, you might actually be better off getting a junker yard plow Cherokee that you can take the plow off of. Park them side by side, do the swap then ship the old one out. Or if it's good enough, run that in the yard. Anyway, lot's of times I've seen plow trucks for sale for the same price as a good used plow. Don't try to scab something together with that little 5 footer, you will run over it. The framework isn't strong enough.


----------



## calvin89jeep (Feb 20, 2007)

*Thanks fellows*

Yep $300.00, there wasn't much I could do I figured 75 or 100 dollars and when he was done he said $300.00. I like to fell over, so I paid him and never called him back again. I look at it this way, he is a neighbor also and since then he has had a major heart attack and also heart surgury and he is not at all doing well these days. From what I take he is getting paid back for all the crap he has pulled on everyone around here.
Yes I do have a garden tractor a new John Deere and 2 Cub Cadets but after year after year of pushing snow with them I figured it was time I had something to get into with some heat. I have rumatoid arthritis and if my legs get cold Im done.
I figured if I took my time with the small plow I hopefully wont run it over and with the heat in the Jeep I wont freeze myself stiff. Plus I want to have some fun with it before I cant get around at all. I hope my message here is understanding with everyone, definatly dont want anyone feeling sorry for me at all, I just want to at least have a little fun with my little Jeep and homemade plow and maybe do a couple of the neighbors drives for them at no charge because they have all got ripped by the other neighbor also.
Thanks again fellows keep up the good work.
Calvin


----------



## calvin89jeep (Feb 20, 2007)

*Help Please*

Can someone post a close up picture of where a snow blade connects to the frame on a 89 Cherokee. I want to try and build one. Thanks everyone.
Calvin


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Calvin you can find some one way cheaper than that dirt bag. Holy crap. That just goes to show you never let anyone do work for you with out knowing the price up front. Sorry to hear about what you paid for that.  You got hosed my friend :crying: Oh yeah the hole reason for this, keep your eye out for a plow and truck during the summer and fall. Prob. your best bet.


----------



## calvin89jeep (Feb 20, 2007)

*Help needed*

Thanks Firelwn82, yea I know I got hosed but not anymore. He prayed on the neighbors around here because he knew we couldn't get around good to find someone else. Been lucky this winter so far though we only got about 6 inches mostly ice I just stayed in the house until the temp went up today in the fiftys and then I went out in my van and mashed it down. Im going to look real good this spring and summer and hopefully next winter I can be able to have some fun.
Have a good one Firelwn82.
Calvin


----------

